# Is it possible to put in for time off online?



## Cynder (Sep 7, 2020)

Or do I have to do that on the computer at the store?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 7, 2020)

It has to be done at the store. Please tell your tl too.
Logon to workbench
Quick links
My time self service


----------

